# Divorce - Is this for real



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife left me 2 weeks ago telling me she is leaving for a break to give us chance to sort our marraige. We have been arguing for months and going to marraige councilling. We also were still sleeping together and felt loving. She told a member of my family she loved be 2weeks ago. Since leaving I had a buse of her family saying to leave her alone, i asked her about this this and she said she still wants to try. One week later she tells me she has seen a solicito and has started divorce. I ask her is it def and she replie ' I've not signed the paper work yet' I ask again so is it def, to which she says 'probably, i think so'. She is a very hurt and angry woman at the min - is this just to hurt me or is she going through with it??


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds exactly like my WAF. A week before she left he were telling each other how much we love each other... then BOOM she's gone with little chance for R.

Give her sometime. It hurts and it sucks. My talked to me much better after a few weeks on her own. Not that we are gonna get back together but at least we could talk civilized.. 

Keep us informed..


----------



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

Did you get divorced? (Sorry new to this - WAF ?)


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Only been separated 3 weeks..


----------



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

Did she mention divorce? I don't know if she is serious or just bitter at the moment


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine hasn't mentioned divorce.. only that she is not coming back and it has not been long enough to show her that I've changed..

WAF is Walk Away Wife.. mine just left a note on the counter and was gone while I was at work and my kids were at camp.


----------



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

Update - My wife has instructed a solicitor for divorce, but as yet hasn't signed the paperwork. My solicitor has asked hers for a copy of the paperwork before sending to court and asked for a period of reconcillation.

I still love her to bits and want her back...

Whats the odd of reconcillation once a divorce starts?


----------

